# Plantage Xcode au démarrage et autres déboires



## jbwawa (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici rapidement le fil des événements qui me poussent à vous solliciter :

J'ai installé via le Mac App Store, X code version 4.1.1 (sous 10.7 ; iTunes 10.4). L'installation s'est déroulée sans problèmes, pas de message d'alerte concernant itunes (comme certains auraient eu avant). Le problème survient au lancement ; XCode Plante au démarrage comme interface builder et d'autres.

Je fais donc un tour sur les forums US pour voir que d'autres ont le même problème, je joue avec quelques lignes de terminal visant à supprimer intégralement l'apps et ses gosses. Et maintenant, *impossible de retélécharger Xcode depuis le MAS qui me l'indique comme "installée".*

La manip du "alt" ne fonctionnant que pour le paquet de Lion, je ne sais pas comment réessayer l'installation.

Avez vous une combine pour retelecharger l'installateur ou retrouver l'existant (qui est peut être encore sur mon ordi).


*Merci pour votre aide.*


----------



## ntx (28 Août 2011)

Xcode est téléchargeable à partir du site développeur d'Apple (inscription gratuite obligatoire).

Cependant avant de se lancer dans du bricolage, il faudrait essayer de comprendre ce qu'il se passe : /Applications/Utilitaires/Console.


----------



## jbwawa (29 Août 2011)

Humm, c'est bien aimable.

J'apporterai donc la réponse à cette question.

XCode 4.1.1 comporte un Bug à l'installation. Apparemment ce serait iTunes qui serait en cause.
Si comme moi d'autres ont le même soucis, il faut desinstaller XCode depuis le terminal en tapant la ligne suivante :

sudo /Developer/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=all

Une fois l'opération faite, supprimer le dossier developer à la racine, vider la corbeille.

Redémarrer l'ordi.

L'installateur se trouve dans le dossier application (c'était au début le but de ma question)
Le lancer sans itunes ouvert.

Relancer l'ordi (le support apple le conseille)

Et voilà.

Merci tout de même à ntx qui j'en suis sûr aurait suivi ce ticket.


----------

